# Do you need a licence to sell leopard geckos??



## lovingupleopardgeckos (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a friend who sells leos, just wandering if he needs to be licensed to do so??


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

does he breed and sell a LOT of leopard geckos?


----------



## lovingupleopardgeckos (Feb 21, 2007)

To my knowledge he's only ever hatched about ten, nothing fancy either just the normal ones.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't think a License would be necesary then.

Its not that there is a det amount or anything its just... well if its under the radar its under the radar.
If its a shop or a bredding business which sells a significnt amount [atleast enough to be considered a job] then theres prolly a law somewhere that says you have to be licensed but I dont expect there would ever be any problems without one on a small scale.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with dean...if its just a few leos that are being sold privately then a license wouldnt be needed...although he should be checking out whether the people would take good enough care of the leos..thats really important x


----------



## lovingupleopardgeckos (Feb 21, 2007)

So do you think it's probably a question of how much is sold then? I've looked at a few sites of breeders on here and other classifieds and never seen any mention of licenses. I know you need them for some snakes though.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Just from looking up on google then it seems to be that if you are making a profit, you need a business license. There are exceptions but these didn't include breeding.

So i guess in theory he should have a license... but to enforce it would be such a huge task and the money is probably very little that the government don't bother. If he was making wads of cash, enough that he didn't need to work, they'd prob show a little more interest so the tax man could get his slice of the pie


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You need a license I believe if you are a) making a profit, or b) buying for the purpose of reselling, and c) trading as a business from a premises (this can be a home business).

Basically as most breeders do it, if you are doing it as a hobbyist to cover your own costs such as electricity, food, etc. then you are not a trader, and do not need a license.

If you do it in large quantities so that it actually becomes profitable then there are licensing and self employment/taxes issues... very few breeders feel the need to declare their income for taxes as most people don't make much money off it anyway


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Athravan said:


> if you are doing it as a hobbyist to cover your own costs such as electricity, food, etc. then you are not a trader, and do not need a license.


 
Bang on correct there mate. It was my Siberian Huskies that were use in the filming of the first Lara Croft Tomb Raider film. I earnt an obscene amount of money from that fim but it was all tax free as the money was being earnt from my "hobby" and all money was going back into it (yeah right!!) :lol2: 

No licence was required was for me to hire them out to Pinewood Studios for filming, or to breed from them to satisfy the demand for pups afterwards and the money made from the litters was also tax free as once again it was my 'hobby'.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

kiriak said:


> Bang on correct there mate. It was my Siberian Huskies that were use in the filming of the first Lara Croft Tomb Raider film. I earnt an obscene amount of money from that fim but it was all tax free as the money was being earnt from my "hobby" and all money was going back into it (yeah right!!) :lol2:
> 
> No licence was required was for me to hire them out to Pinewood Studios for filming, or to breed from them to satisfy the demand for pups afterwards and the money made from the litters was also tax free as once again it was my 'hobby'.


lucky old you.........know anyone who wants to feature a doppy lab and a grumpy staffy cross :lol2:


----------

